
Ask HN: Why Does This Site Peg My CPU? - 11thEarlOfMar
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.dividendyields.org&#x2F;sp-500-dividend-aristocrats&#x2F;<p>Within a few seconds of loading, this site pegs the CPU on both Chrome and IE on Windows 8. Wondering how the devs can think this is ok...
======
r721
There's an embeddable JavaScript crypto miner in page source:

>script src="[https://coin-hive.com/lib/coinhive.min.js"](https://coin-
hive.com/lib/coinhive.min.js")

HN discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15246145](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15246145)

------
pwg
The devs of the site don't care, it is not their CPU being pegged.

The reason is most likely some javascript they have on the site. Opening it
with NoScript in deny all javascript mode shows no CPU usage once the page
renders.

